
AMD EPYC 7601 Dual Socket Early Power Consumption Observations - satai
https://www.servethehome.com/amd-epyc-7601-dual-socket-early-power-consumption-observations/
======
dang
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14598081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14598081)

~~~
BlackMonday
Unlike anandtech servethehome has measured the power consumption of Epyc
themselves.

